# And Then The Rains Came......inside!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we brought our new 2012 Cougar 31SQBWE to our seasonal site in Idaho 2 weeks ago. Our second day here the skies opened up and so did the trailer. Holy moly, it was pouring in above the sofa. Long story short: the dinette and sofa are one big slide. Where the wall meets the roof outside, it was not sealed completely for about 12 inches. Perhaps Gilligan was in a big hurry? there was also a hole in one spot. All along the section not sealed completely and where the hole was is where the rains came in, what a big wet mess. The cabinet above the dinette had water pouring onto the sofa, the carpet under it and all along under thedinette was soaked. Towels, heaters, wet vac and 2 days, it was dried out. We are 5 hours from home. The dealer told us to go get Dicor and seal it and we did. It is all documented, but so far no mold or warping or any damage we can see. I will never ever buy another trailer without putting a sprinkler on the roof. My sister is trailer shopping and was here when it happened and will not buy before putting sprinkler on roof.

Hole in the sealant:










*right to left along the bottom edge of sealant, it was not completely sealed.*


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Wouldn't that make you mad!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

duggy said:


> Wouldn't that make you mad!


let's just say that Rick was saying words that were very colorful. I am more the "well it happened, let's do what we can to fix it" type. But the mess was just awful and disappointing in a brand new trailer.







My sister says no matter how dumb a dealer will think it is, they will not buy without a sprinkler test. It is obvious this one did not go thru a water test of any kind.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie,
Don't feel bad, girl! Last August, me and Jimmy were on our maiden voyage, and ended up in Mexico Beach, FL, which is a beautiful place, but certainly not heavily populated. It started a great deluge of rain, and I was laying in my bed, and the vent above the bed started pouring water AROUND the outside of the vent, onto my bed!! NOT a happy camper was I!! Took it to the shop and they found SEVEN potential leaks, plus that one!! Camping World surely didn't prep my unit or inspect it, either, apparently. Enjoy!! At least your 27RSDS wasn't a "leak machine" like mine was!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

When we took delivery of our Outback, I went up on the roof and found three or four questionable spots. I asked for some Dicor, and fixed them right there. So far we haven't had any leaks, and I haven't found any new spots needing fixing. Regular inspections are mandatory. You never know when a spot might let go.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad that no serious damage occurred. Also a good thing it happened while you were there. I'm with Rick... Colorful words are a necessity is a situation like that!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I just spent many hours up on my roof installing Eternabond to my front and rear roof seams and the slide out roof seams. While cleaning up the factory caulk on my main slide roof, I also found a hole where Gilligan missed a spot, identical to your photo. Fortunately, mine never leaked. 
With the Eternabond now on all of the leak prone areas, I should now have many years of protection from water intrusion. The Eternabond is amazing stuff.


----------



## Campingmamaof2 (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel your pain! When I bought my Outback in the fall of 09, foolishly I believed the salesman in that there was no leaking issues and didnt inspect it myself. Fast forward to the spring when I noticed my whole back exterior wall delam'ed and a ginormous hole in the seal on the roof. Now i have been for the past year trying to find the F-ing leak that has been plagueing me in the front of the rig...I have absolutely no idea where it could be coming from. I had the whole roof re-sealed (seams &around all roof top things only) professionally 2 months ago. I have also been up there2x since then to make sure there isnt any "questionable" spots and addressed them immediately. This rig has been a seive since the day I bought it and I want to tear my hair out. Its very discouraging.


----------

